# Bond Outerwear



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't know if everyones had a chance to check out Bond Outerwear but here's all their 2010 stuff Bond Outerwear 2010 ~ The Angry Snowboarder 
Interesting concept for a company with a fully top down carbon neutral business plan.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

what do you think the pricing will be like? never heard of the company, going to do some research now..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bond Outerwear is part of Weekend Holiday which is Bond, Weekend Snowboards, and SLVDR it's the guys that pretty much created The Program before getting shit canned by Burton. So similar pricing to Special Blend/ 4 Square.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Pretty sick stuff. I dig the plaid a lot. It looks really similar to the new plaid Foursquare has out for their 09/10 stuff though.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Stuff looks nice and they have a good website. I just hope I see this stuff in shops soon so I can really say wether or not I like it. But I think the whole carbon neutral business model is fucking stupid. I'd rather buy Holden which uses recycled materials in their outerwear if being green really affected my outerwear buying decisions.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's going to be in select shops this year with more of a push next season. These guys are the ones that did 4square/special blend back in the day so they know what they're doing. Carbon neutral is a start, so is recycling, but honestly how green is snowboarding?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd like the see that National jacket in Black....Got a pic BA?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's going to be in select shops this year with more of a push next season. These guys are the ones that did 4square/special blend back in the day so they know what they're doing. Carbon neutral is a start, so is recycling, but honestly how green is snowboarding?


Not green at all when you consider that we cut down trees on mountains and build machines running up and down them, use diesel powered engines to make snow, drive hundreds of miles every season to get to the hils, and ride snowboards made of expensive plastics and woods.

It's really the whole carbon neutral and carbon credit bullshit that bothers me though. Not just for snowboarding but I hate it when companies use that as a marketing gimmick when theres no evidence that being carbon neutral or buying carbon credits is positive.


----------

